# Low-tech Marineland 27 gallon cube (now with pictures)



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Sounds like you got a nice set up there. Congrats on the new set up, get us some pictures.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

i was in petsmart drooling over the same tank today. very nice! i'm looking forward to seeing it planted.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Madfish said:


> Well I just stopped into Petsmart today to get some cat food. So the next thing you know Im walking out of the store with a new set up. And I had to run back in to get the cat food that I went in there for at first.


So you went in expecting to spend aprox. $5. and ended up spending aprox. $300. Oh, Oh, you've been bitten by the bug.:biggrin:


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

I got bit by the bug about 10 years ago. I then went to the dark side for awhile (saltwater reefs). But I have always loved planted tanks. I move and sold my reef now Im moved into my new place Im ready to go at it again. But once I get home I will post pictures of it. Work is always getting in the way of the things I enjoy.


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Here are some really bad cell phone pictures. I just moved and I cant find my camera. I know its on one of the boxes and you know how that goes it will be in the last box that I get to. But right now I just have it stuffed full of stems and odd and end plants. Just for starting the cycle. I plan on placing a order for the plants that I really want here tonight or sometime this week. But please enjoy.

full tank shot









up close


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Love that piece of wood so cool


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

I like it. I really want to get a cube as my next tank, they just look awesome.


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Well I put some more stems in there today and was thinking that I could start a silent cycle on it. Well I added 2 oto cats in there today and maybe next week I will add a couple other fish to it. So I guess we will have to see how it works out for me. But I will keep everyone updated on how things are coming along with it. I think I know how I want to plant it. But I will leave the stems in there for a couple of months. And who knows my idea or plans might change by then.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Madfish said:


> Well I put some more stems in there today and was thinking that I could start a silent cycle on it.


Great!! This is first time I have read someone doing this. I read about it at Rex Grigg's. I have been thinking of doing it for a friend. She wants me to set up her tank and I don't see her often, thus concerned about the cycling process. Can't wait to here you progress.


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Im thinking I might do a trim and replant the trims to double my plant load in there. Its going to be really pack with fast growing stems. But the most part replant a few of them so they have more space between each one. So that each plant can get more light and grow faster to help out with the cycle. When I first put them in there I really couldnt see with all of the bubbles so I was just stuffing them in there to make due.


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

problemman said:


> Love that piece of wood so cool


 
Yeah I got it thinking I was going to build a 40 breeder. It was a tight fit to get it to fit in there but I really like how it looks now. So I just might keep it in there and work with it.


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Well I have a couple of Oto's in there and Im still sitting at 0-0-0. They have been in there for a couple of days now. I figure I would have started to see a rise in something by now. So I guess it just might be working.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

With those small of a fish your cycle won't be noticed for a while.


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

I plan on putting in a few Cardinal Tetra's tomorrow. So we will have to see how it goes from there.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Sounds good


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Well I just did my first trim and things are going great with this little tank. I was having second thoughts about the light but so far so good. I just ordered more plants yesterday so Im waiting for them to get here. I will post some more pictures of it with my good camera sometime this weekend after I get my new plants planted and find what box my camera is in.


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Well I guess its time for a update. I have done some major changes and replanted it with the plants that I really wanted in their. I also took off the LED light and replaced it with a T5NO set up. I was thinking with a tank this wide I just wasnt getting enough light from front to back. But I guess now on with the pictures. Let me know how it looks.
Full tank shot








Right side








Left side








The new light is 24" long so it really dont fit on a tank thats 20" wide. But I like it this way because the way the driftwood sits in the tank it makes the plants get more light.









Im sure that there is going to be a few little tweeks that I will do before it's ready to fill in. But for the most part I really like the looks of it now. Sorry some of the plants are kind of ruff looking they just came in the mail yesterday. As for the LED light Im thinking that its going to work great on my 18 gallon tall tank. Its the same foot print as a 10 gallon just taller. I plan on making that my CRS tank.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That now looks very promising!


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Off to. Great start. I also noticed the same tank at petsmart when o went there last time.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Hoppy said:


> That now looks very promising!


 Thank you hearing that from you makes me feel alot better about it. My only thing is the light Im wondering if its to much for it. But I guess I will just have to wait it out and see how it does.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

LOoks great!


----------



## tydas (Sep 16, 2010)

Whats the brand of the light fixture?


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Its the Coralife 2XT5NO's and its 24" long. Sorry I dont know the watts right off the top of my head.


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Well Im really thinking my driftwood needs some moss on it. But what would look better some weeping moss or fissidens on it?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I think either would look nice, but Fissidens is my own favorite. Largely b/c it doesn't require trimming like most other mosses.


You need to re-title your thread now too. :hihi:


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah I forgot to do that after I changed out my lights woops. But yeah I think I was leaning more towards the Fissidens for some reason I just really like the looks of it.


----------



## SeasonedNewbie (Jul 3, 2011)

Any update on this tank, MadFish?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Update I second!!


----------

